

The Economic Failure of the Space Program - splat
http://www.businessweek.com/the_thread/economicsunbound/archives/2009/07/the_economic_fa.html

======
olefoo
From the article: """There’s no manufacturing in space, and unless I’m wrong,
there’s been little research done in space which has had great practical
applications (please let me know if I’m wrong about this)."""

Well there is this list <http://www.sti.nasa.gov/tto/apollo.htm> of technology
developed for the space program. But if you want space-based research of
economic consequence; what of all of the weather satellites, the remote-
sensing work done for resource management and discovery and the microgravity
metallurgy and materials science work.

This article reinforces the technological and economic illiteracy of
BusinessWeek.

~~~
olefoo
Charles stross said it better than I did.
[http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/2009/07/what_hav...](http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/2009/07/what_have_the_romans_done_for.html)

